

Startup technologies - FreakeeOutee

What technologies should I study to prepare for DC Startup Weekend?
======
troygoode
That is a _really_ open-ended question... can you give a bit more background
to what you're wanting to get out of the event?

Are you a developer? Designer? "Business" guy/gal?

Are you looking to create a web app? A desktop app? A mobile app? Something
else entirely?

I _think_ I'm headed to the event as well, so maybe I'll see you there!

~~~
FreakeeOutee
Thanks for responding. Yes, I suppose I should clarify. I'm fresh out of
college with a degree in Computer Science and Biochemistry and saw this as a
great opportunity to gain exposure to this scene and learn a lot. I first
heard about the DC Startup weekend through a co-worker and it is all new to
me. I don't really know what the event is like or how it will all flow, but I
do know that I want to be prepared for anything. Any suggestions are welcome;
I hope to see you too!

~~~
troygoode
I've never been either (I believe this is the first time the event has been in
DC?), so I am also clueless as to the flow.

If you're trying to get into the scene as a web app developer, I'd recommend
starting by learning Ruby on Rails. It certainly isn't always the best choice,
but it is a VERY popular choice and can give you kind of a baseline to discuss
other technologies with people.

